# 6 July 2009 Griffon Crash in AFG (split fm Thoughts & Prayers)



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jul 2009)

News Release
Helicopter Crash - Two Canadian and one ISAF soldier have died and three others injured
CEFCOM NR–09.019 - July 7, 2009

OTTAWA– Two Canadian air crew members and one ISAF soldier were killed when a Canadian CH-146 Griffon helicopter crashed during take-off.  The incident occurred at a Forward Operating Base in Tarnak Va Jaldak, Zabul Province, northeast of Kandahar City at around 1:50 p.m., Kandahar time, on 6 July 2009.

Killed in action were MCpl Pat Audet from 430e Escadron tactique d'hélicoptères based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier and Cpl Martin Joannette from the 3e Bataillon, Royal 22e Régiment based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier, near Quebec City. 

Three other Canadian Forces members were injured in the crash, but were able to walk away from the crash site. They have been evacuated by helicopter to the Role 3 Multi-National Medical Facility at the Kandahar Airfield. Two of them have returned to duty and the third is in stable condition. 

The identities of the injured members will not be released.

An Air Wing Flight Safety investigation is underway, however it has been determined that the crash did not occur as a result of enemy fire.

Our thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends of our fallen comrades during this very difficult time. 

Members of Task Force Kandahar are committed to improving security and increasing development in Kandahar Province.  Despite this accident we are determined to continue working with our Afghan and international partners towards a better future for the people of Afghanistan.

-30-

Note to Editors:

Photographs of MCpl Pat Audet and Cpl Martin Joannette are available on the Combat Camera website at: www.combatcamera.ca


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jul 2011)

Board of Inquiry report out (report in PDF format attached):


> The final report of the Board of Inquiry (BOI) into the 6 July 2009 crash of Canadian Griffon helicopter (CH-146) in support of Operation ATHENA was released today. The BOI found two direct contributing factors, human error and conditions of the landing zone.  The Board also made recommendations regarding operating standards and procedures, training, equipment use, and safety measures.
> 
> “I am satisfied with the results of the BOI and it is important to note that 12 out of the 18 recommendations have already been implemented during predeployment preparations and training in Canada and in support our forces in Afghanistan to ensure crashes of this scale are prevented in the future,” stated Lieutenant-General Lessard.  Some of the recommendations implemented, include improvements in the standards for landing zones and in the training of crews operating in poor visibility conditions. The remaining recommendations are currently undergoing implementation or being carefully considered by Air Force staff, who will take appropriate action with the aim of preventing this kind of accident from recurring.
> 
> Killed in the Griffon helicopter crash were Master Corporal Pat Audet from 430e Escadron tactique d'hélicoptères based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier and Corporal Martin Joannette from the 3e Bataillon, Royal 22e Régiment also based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier, near Quebec City, along with one British soldier ....


Source:  CF news release, 20 Jul 11


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jan 2013)

> .... The investigation identified that the aircraft weight exceeded limits, the crew did not complete pre-flight performance calculations and, they attempted the takeoff without knowing the helicopter’s available power.  Errors and omissions in critical operational and technical reference material precluded the crew from accurately conducting essential pre-flight calculations had they attempted to do so.  Furthermore, evidence existed of a systemic lack of understanding within the CH146 community of how to correctly utilize performance data.  Pilot training for operations in DVE was also found to be inadequate.
> 
> The investigation identified that the Griffon was deployed to Afghanistan without proper mitigation strategies for certain missions.  There was a breakdown in communication between command and tactical levels about the commander’s intent to mitigate limited aircraft performance in Afghanistan’s environment.  Finally, limited amount of personnel in key headquarter positions contributed to inadequate planning support during the deployment preparation and planning phases.
> 
> Post-accident, safety actions included risk management activities, improvements to technical airworthiness processes, amendments to aircraft publications, changes to flight procedures, and the creation of performance planning software.  Flying orders were modified to require all Griffon passengers be seated in approved seats with lap belts secured for takeoffs and landings.  The annual pilot examination was modified to address performance planning deficiencies.  Defence Research and Development Canada and the Directorate of Air Requirements initiated projects to enhance crew efficiency in a DVE.  Additional preventive measures include further revisions to the aircraft publications, performance calculation training, training in DVE for all CF helicopter pilots, and operational currency requirements.  Improvements to software planning tools, upgrades to Griffon systems for operations in DVE, the modification of Crash Fire Rescue standards for deployed operations, reviewing performance deficiencies associated with adapting civilian aircraft models for CF use, and the creation of capability planning teams for major deployments are also recommended ....


CH146434 Griffon, Directorate of Flight Safety web page, 30 Jan 13

- mod edited to fix link -


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Aug 2014)

Bumped with the latest from the inquest under way in the U.K. into the death of the British officer on board ....


			
				daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Afghan crash helicopter 'unsuitable' inquest hears
> 
> A Canadian helicopter that crashed in southern Afghanistan killing a British officer on-board was unsuitable for its role because of the temperature and heat
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/defence/11057018/Afghan-crash-helicopter-unsuitable-inquest-hears.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Apr 2016)

Bumped with the latest and the usual reminder:  According to _Canada's Charter of Rights and Freedoms_, _"Any person charged with an offence has the right .... to be presumed innocent until proven guilty according to law in a fair and public hearing by an independent and impartial tribunal."_...


> At least one senior Royal Canadian Air Force official is under investigation by the military police unit that probes major crimes for alleged negligence relating to a deadly helicopter crash six years ago in Afghanistan.
> 
> CBC News has confirmed that the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service is looking into allegations of negligence related to an incident on July 6, 2009, when a CH-146 Griffon crashed with six people on board.
> 
> ...



From RCAF Flight Safety:  _"CH146434 Griffon - Epilogue - Flight Safety Investigation Report"_


----------



## Snakedoc (12 Apr 2016)

Don't think this has been posted anywhere yet:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/helicopter-military-crash-2009-afghanistan-soldiers-killed-1.3530568

Senior military official being investigated over 2009 helicopter crash in Afghanistan
1 British and 2 Canadian soldiers died in flaming wreckage
By Brett Ruskin, CBC News Posted: Apr 12, 2016 5:00 AM ET Last Updated: Apr 12, 2016 11:46 AM ET

At least one senior Royal Canadian Air Force official is under investigation by the military police unit that probes major crimes for alleged negligence relating to a deadly helicopter crash six years ago in Afghanistan.
CBC News has confirmed that the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service is looking into allegations of negligence related to an incident on July 6, 2009, when a CH-146 Griffon crashed with six people on board.
All survived the impact, but three soldiers — including two Canadians, Master Cpl. Patrice Audet, 38, and Cpl. Martin Joannette,  25, and British Capt. Ben Babington-Browne, 27 — died after being unable to escape the flaming wreckage.
"This investigation is ongoing and no further information can be provided at this time," a military police spokesperson said in an email. 

Heavily redacted report

Initially the crash was blamed on "pilot technique" and sandy ground conditions. 
Those conclusions were based on a heavily redacted board of inquiry report released two years after the crash.
CBC News has since obtained a less-redacted version, along with the flight safety investigation report.
According to both reports, there are at least two underlying issues — the flight crew had too little training and the helicopter carried too much weight. 
On July 6, 2009, the Griffon took off from a sandy area. The down force of the spinning blades created a "dust ball," which reduced the pilot's visibility.
Dust ball training is mandatory for all flight crews, who usually did exercises before and during their deployment to Afghanistan.
However, "the vast majority of the [Canada Helicopter Force, Afghanistan] aircrew only received the theory portion of the dust ball training," the board of inquiry report said. 
Some pilots only got to watch the manoeuvre, not attempt it.
In this specific case, prior to his deployment "the [pilot] only observed a demonstration of the landing technique rather than practised dust ball landings himself," the flight safety report said. "Additionally, the [pilot] did not observe or complete any dust ball takeoff techniques."
Put simply, the pilot blamed for crashing the helicopter was allegedly sent to Afghanistan lacking the training to take off and land in sand.

Griffon weight limits modified

The original weight limit for the Griffon helicopter in Afghanistan was between 10,300 and 10,700 pounds.
But senior officials thought the weight cap would limit operations.
The weight cap "would significantly impair the ability of the unit to fulfil the entire spectrum of operations in support of the Joint Task Force," the board of inquiry report heard from military commanders.
So they changed the flight manual.
"The modified operating limitations in Section 1 of the flight manual restricted the Griffon to between 11,750 and 11,900 lb.," the board of inquiry report said.

Weight limit 'unknowingly' tested

Helicopter payload calculations are complex. 
If a helicopter is close to the ground, it needs less power. The air its rotor forces downward bounces off the ground and creates a type of cushion.
To rise above that cushion and maintain altitude, more power is needed. A helicopter loaded to its maximum weight might be able to take off, but would have difficulty climbing above a certain height.
These two height zones are called "in ground effect" or "out of ground effect."
That height as well as the weight and power calculations change with air temperature and altitude above sea level.
Investigators compared the Griffon's payload to all possible weight limits. 
The board of inquiry report found it exceeded those limits "by between 1,020 lb. to 1,320 lb." The flight safety report found it may have been as much as 1,720 lb. overweight. 
"The Griffon flight [crew] was unknowingly flight testing the performance information found in the flight manual," the board of inquiry report found.
"The crew attempted to conduct a takeoff not knowing that the aircraft had an insufficient margin to remain within engine limitations," the flight safety found.

New allegations prompt investigation

These report observations went largely unnoticed for years. 
But recently, a former Royal Canadian Air Force flight instructor began raising concerns about the incident.
"As a former helicopter pilot, I was stunned by what I read," said retired captain Anthony Snieder.
Snieder said he began looking into the crash after noticing safety violations in Moose Jaw in 2012. He was stationed at 15 Wing Moose Jaw teaching air force pilots.
He looked back at previous incidents and found issues with the Griffon crash.
"We have limitations for how to operate the aircraft, and they were intentionally violating aircraft limitations," he said.
As a result of voicing his concerns, Snieder said, he was reassigned to an office position and publicly discredited. He filed a harassment claim with the military, but it was dismissed. At that time Snieder asked to be released from the military.
Snieder has since applied to Federal Court for a judicial review of the dismissal of his harassment claim.
Amid his court battle, Snieder contacted the military police.
"If you do any act that could likely cause the destruction of an aircraft, it's against the law and you go to jail for it," Snieder said.
The Canadian Forces National Investigation Service is a unit with the military police that independently investigates serious and sensitive matters. Their jurisdiction covers Department of National Defence (DND) property, DND employees and Canadian Forces personnel serving around the world.
An official tells CBC News that "in all cases, investigations are conducted to determine the facts, analyze the evidence, and if warranted, lay appropriate charges."


----------



## CBH99 (18 Apr 2016)

Sorry to ask, since I know we are all reading the same thing.  I'm just confused - is the pilot under investigation, or someone senior in the CoC?


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Apr 2016)

Sounds like a senior officer, whoever signed off on the weight limits.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 May 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Bumped with the latest from the inquest under way in the U.K. into the death of the British officer on board ...


Some of the latest on this front ...


> Capt. Ben Babington-Browne's family is still searching for answers nearly seven years after the British soldier died in a Canadian helicopter crash.
> 
> Babington-Browne was one of six people aboard a CH-146 Griffon helicopter as it took off from a military base in Afghanistan in 2009. Ten seconds into the flight the aircraft drifted into a wall, flipped on its side and burst into flames.
> 
> ...


----------

